# creation d'une application



## totobike (3 Juin 2009)

bonjour 

Voilà après plusieurs recherche je décide comme même de demander conseil, 
pour la création d'une application pour iphone,
je n'y connais rien du tout dans tout les thermes je ne parle pas anglais non plus,
certain me diront de laisser tomber ou d'apprendre l'anglais ,mais je suis vraiment intéresser a apprendre, les différents codage qu'il peut exister.  Pour moi cela reste du chinois je suis partie voir pour trouver des bouquins intéressants mais en vain, je pense trouver ça sur le net,
J'ai télécharger sdk avec apple,
Si il y a des personnes qu'il donne des cours dans la région (paca) je suis preneur ou bien si d'autre font ça pour le plaisir a transmettre je suis preneur aussi,
Avis donc a toutes personnes susceptible de m'aider dans une démarche qui pour vous reste très simple et pour moi un cauchemar


----------



## Gwen (3 Juin 2009)

Sans maîtrise de l'anglais, ça va être dure. Très dure.

Sinon, regarde la programmation mac, c'est presque pareil


----------



## miaou (4 Juin 2009)

il y a ça aussi , peut être ça peux t'aider ...
http://www.macplus.net/magplus/depeche-22564-stanford-programmation-iphone


----------



## totobike (4 Juin 2009)

merci pour le liens , oui je sais sa va pas être facile c'est pour cela que je cherche un peu partout, j'ai une application que j'aimerai créer qui reste assez simple dans le sens ou ce n'est pas un jeux ce serait un utilitaire, il comprendrai comme exemple une photo avec un texte et des liens qui ramène vers les photos ou les textes, je veux pas partir dans trop de technique mais je suis convaincue que ça pourrait être sympa,


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2009)

Tres bon courage pour toi.

Si tu arrives rapidement à des résultats, n'hesite pas à les partager et en faire jouir tout le monde, je pense que la liste d'intéresses est longue.

Pourquoi aussi ne pas se regrouper en "programmeurs débutants" pour apprendre plus vite?


----------



## totobike (5 Juin 2009)

je trouve ton idée  très intéressante, à plusieurs sa pourrait être marrant aussi,
 cela aiderai à  ne pas passer à coter de quelque chose d'utile,
maintenant faudrait trouver ceux qui sont vraiment intéresser, si il y a des personnes de la région je paye le coup à boire ,
   je me penche sur ton idée


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2009)

totobike a dit:


> je trouve ton idée très intéressante, à plusieurs sa pourrait être marrant aussi,
> cela aiderai à ne pas passer à coter de quelque chose d'utile,
> maintenant faudrait trouver ceux qui sont vraiment intéresser, si il y a des personnes de la région je paye le coup à boire ,
> je me penche sur ton idée


 
Clair qu'on pourrait commencer par developper nos petites applis de base ( tu parlais de photos + texte avec du lien, cela semble un debut intéressant)

Pour ce qui est de l'anglais, je suis quasiment parfaitement bilingue, donc je peux apporter ma contribution de ce côté là et une grande expérience de C++ et langages de base.

Pour le petit verre, je serais sans hésiter prêt à mettre la seconde tournée et apporter un pack de bières trappistes et fromages Belges afin de vous en faire profiter... (Je suis belge exilé à Saint Etienne depuis 2 semaines lol) 

Je serais ravi qu'une telle collaboration se mette en place car je ne me sens pas prêt à commencer de programmmer tout seul dans mon coin à la lueur de quelques tutos PDF :rateau:


A bientôt


----------



## totobike (5 Juin 2009)

eh bien voilà une bonne chose de faite, vas pour les fromages j'en raffole, si d'autre sont intéresser c'est le moment :love:


----------



## MechanteCerise (15 Juin 2009)

Hello,

Je vais me pencher également cette semaine à créer une appli assez simple au départ n'ayant pour le moment aucune base.

Si je trouve des liens intéressants, je vous les file direct !

De votre côté, vous avez avancé ?


----------

